# Interest in having a Holiday Swap this year?



## Kris in MI

I know this forum has been really, really quiet.

It is nearing the time when the Annual Holiday Swap sign up would be posted, and I'm wondering how much interest there is in having one this year. 

Please post to this thread with any ideas, opinions, etc on the subject.


----------



## rjayne

I would sign up again this year if here are others that would also be interested. 
I have done it the past two years and have enjoyed myself. I met some nice folks during the swaps.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'll join again. I enjoyed the two I've participated in. Since in the past this has been a one-on-one swap, it really doesn't matter how few or many there are. Only suggestion I have is to allow more than two weeks for the sign-up. I missed year before last because the signup was so short. Maybe allow a month?


----------



## maxine

I would be interested.. I have never participated and I'd like to join in this year.. it always sounds like such fun!!


----------



## VICKI1

How does this swap work?


----------



## Kris in MI

VICKI1 said:


> How does this swap work?


I've never been the coordinator, but I have participated a few times (and unless someone else wants to volunteer to coordinate, I will probably be the coordinator this year). This is usually a "homemade" type of swap, no special purchasing required other than whatever you might need for crafting the items you want to give.

Typically there is a sign-up period, then the coordinator pairs each person who signs up with a partner and posts a thread with the list of partners. Then the partners contact each other via PM and exchange addresses, and a little info about themselves (hobbies; favorite color, flavor, scent, etc; any allergies to food or such) to give each other a little info to base gifts off of. Sometimes partners make a list of questions for each other (do you like to read with an ereader or 'real' book? what is your favorite food? do you have any pets? what is your favorite animal?). 

After that, you would make your partner a few gifts, and she/he would make some gifts for you. On a prearranged date--typically early to mid-December--you would mail your gifts to each other.

So, for instance, if you and I were paired up as partners for this swap I would send you a PM with my address and some info about me, then I would ask you some questions to help me with ideas of things to make for you. I would then have a great time doing some crafting to make gifts for you, and you would do the same for me. We would mail at the same time, and receive our boxes on about the same date. Then we open them, and post on the swap thread what goodies we received from our new found friend and swap partner. :buds::goodjob:

Some of the things that have been given as gifts in the past are

food/candy
knit/crocheted hats, scarves, mittens, dish cloths, afghans, socks/slippers
homemade vanilla extract or syrup
ornaments
soaps
table runners, placemats
flower/vegetable seeds
jewelry, stitch markers
bookmarks
tea towels


The possibilities are endless. Pretty much whatever crafts you do, you can make gifts with.


----------



## Kris in MI

I would really like the see this swap happen. It is a great way to make new friends, or learn a little more about a forum friend you've known for years. Plus, who doesn't love a box full of good surprises arriving on their doorstep? Not to mention a good excuse to spend a little more time crafting 

I would be willing to be the coordinator this year, unless someone else would rather take on that task.

What I am thinking is a sign-up thread posted around the beginning of October, with the sign-up ending on November first. Then partners posted a few days later, with a mailing date for gifts around the 10th of December.


----------



## rjayne

That sounds good. Will be looking for the sign up post.


----------



## NEfarmgirl

It sounds like fun! I just did a swap on another site and enjoy them a lot.


----------



## Vahomesteaders

I'm in. It would be fun!


----------



## Sourdough

Can I swap my girl friend (She is a Moose) for a girlfriend with only two legs.........??? darn moose farts in the cabin., and Hogs all of the blankets, then kicks me out of bed.........Grrrrrr


----------



## DisasterCupcake

This does sound like fun!

I'm not sure I have enough time to make enough things to consider doing the swap, though  

Maybe next year


----------



## Treelady

I really enjoyed this swap in the past. Would love to do it again.


----------

